# Two older receivers Question?



## Cdace (Jul 30, 2011)

I have two older receivers and am checking to see if they will work. 
1) Is a GAEBOA model (bought online)
2) Is a really old DTC-100 (got free)
My guess is that #1 will work and 2 probably will not. Also is there anything else I need to get #1 to work (it has a cable card already)?. 
I have an HR24-500 but am not hooked up for whole home, though it does have a SWM box.
Thanks


----------



## Raidertank (Sep 29, 2009)

neither of these receivers will work with the SWM install you will need d12's or higher


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

It's been DirecTv's policy for a little while now not to (re)-activate non-rid receivers on an account other than the original one. Basicly, both boxes are now just doorstops.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Hughes will work with the present DirecTV system (I have my original Hughes HIRD-2 still active which is OLDER than the one you bought). But there are two problems, one of which was already mentioned.

The older boxes will not work with the SWM format. RUMOR has it that DirecTV won't activate receivers that do not have an RID (Receiver ID number) unless they were previously active on the same account, but they might let you activate it on your account for $20 which is the cost of a new access card. They DEFINITELY won't let you active it with the card that came with it since it was never on your account.

If you want to play around with it, it will probably receive channel 100 if it is connected to a compatible dish and it still has it's original access card.

Just out of curiosity, since you have HD and probably didn't get it that long ago, why don't you just add a leased SD receiver from DirecTV? It will only extend your commitment back to 2 years and it would actually cost you less money since the access card is included and so is installation.


----------

